# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  الإلياذة (ملحمة هوميروس باللغة العربية)

## أحمد طه

*
الالياذة
المؤلف : هوميروس
النيل والفرات:
الإلياذة أشهر ملاحم الشعوب القديمة قاطبة، وقد أجمع على ذلك النقاد ومؤرخو الأدب وأجمعوا على أنها زميلتها وقرينتها في الشهرة ملحمة “الأوديسة” هي من تأليف الشاعر الإغريقي القديم هوميروس. وأجمع أكثرهم على أن أحداث الإلياذة وقعت حوالي منتصف القرن الثاني عشر قبل ميلاد المسيح، ولكنهم يختلفون حول شخصية هوميروس نفسه بعضهم يقول إنه لم يكن هناك شاعر بهذا الاسم أصلاً، وبعضهم يقول أن هوميروس شاعر عاش في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد. أما هيرودتس فيقول أن هوميروس كان من مدينة خيوس القديمة في ولاية يونانية على ساحل الأناضول اسمها ايسونيا ويقول أن هوميروس عاش في القرن السابع قبل الميلاد.
والإلياذة تعنى “قصة اليوم” أو “اليوس” واليوم أو اليوس هي طروادة، المدينة الآسيوية القديمة الواقعة على شاطئ البوسفور حيث وجدت خرائبها تحت تلال الرمال، بعد أن دمرتها القبائل الايونية والايولية والدورية في حروب طويلة امتدت قرناً كاملاً،
وأغلب الظن أن الحرب نشبت بسبب المنفسة على التجارة والسيطرة البحرية على جزر بحر إيجه وعلى سواحل الأناضول وشمال اليونان. أما هوميروس فقد زعم أن الحرب نشبت بسبب اختطاف الملكة الإغريقية هيلين بيدي الأخير الطروادي، باديس، وزعم أن الحرب استمرت عشر سنوات فحسب. ولكن الياذة هوميروس لا تحكي قصة الحرب لها. وإنما تحكي قصة “غضب أخيل” بطل أبطال الإغريق في الحرب، وهذه القصة تستغرق العام الأخير من الحرب.
ومن خلال غضب أخيل وأحداث القتال في عامه الأخير يروي هوميروس في حبكة محدودة ومتقنة كيف ولد أخيل، وكيف اختطف باديس هيلن، ويروي تواريخ حياة كل من قادة الإغريق وتاريخ طروادة قبل الحرب، كما يروي ملخصاً لكل ما حدث في السنوات التسع التي استمر خلالها الحصار. فإلياذة هوميروس تبدأ بالمشاجرة التي وقعت بين أخيل وبين “ملك الرجال” أجامنون، وتنتهي الإلياذة بتمزيق جثة هكتور بطل طروادة وابن ملكها. ولكن هوميروس يروي من خلال هذه الحبكة المحددة الضيقة أحداث السنوات التي تسبق المشاجرة، ويروي الأحداث التي تقع زمنياً بعد جنازة هكتور من مقتل أخيل وفتح طروادة وتدميرها.
وقد ترجمت الإلياذة إلى كل لغات العالم تقريباً، وترجمت إلى الإنجليزية أكثر من خمس عشرة ترجمة قام بها عدد من كبار الشعراء الإنجليز. وقد استند دريني خشبه في “صياغته” العربية للألياذة على أربع من هذه الترجمات الإنجليزية. استند إلى ترجمة جورج تشابمان في القرن السابع عشر، وهي أفضل الترجمات الإنجليزية، وتكاد تكون إعادة لصياغة الملحمة بأسلوب وبناء يلاءمان مع ذوق العصر الاليزابيتي في انجلترا. واستند “خشبة” أيضاً إلى الترجمة ويليام كاوبر في القرن الثامن عشر، والتي ترجمه الكاسندر بوب في القرن الثامن عشر أيضاً، إلى ترجمة ويليام ايرل أوف دربي في القرن التاسع عشر.
واتبع الكاتب العربي في صياغة للالياذة ثم للأوديسة من بعدها نفس الطريقة التي اتبعها جورج تشابمان هي إعادة كتابة ملحمة هوميروس بالأسلوب وبالبناء اللذين يعتقد أنها أصلح لعصره وأكثر ملاءمة للغته. إن الأحداث التي سيجدها القارئ هنا سابقة لبداية أحداث الملحمة الأصلية أو تالية لنهايتها، موجودة بنفس النسيج داخل الملحمة الأصلية، ولكن “دريني خشبة” حاول أن “يفرد” هذه الأحداث، وأن يضعها لي مكان من البناء الفني يتلاءم مع التسلسل الطبيعي للزمن، لكي يحصل على أكقر قدر ممكن من تسلسل الأحداث للملحمة بحيث لا يخل بحبكتها الرئيسية. وربما كان ما دفعه إلى اتباع هذا المنهج هو ما اعتقده من أن بعد جو الملحمة عن قرائه، وعدم معرفة غالبيتهم بأسماء الأبطال والألهة وتواريخهم ولا بأسماء الأماكن ومواقعها، قد تؤدي كل هذه العوامل إلى إبهام الملحمة وغموضها أمام القارئ العربي. ومن ناحية أخرى فقد آثر دريني خشبه أن يلخص بعض المقاطع التي لا تروي حادثة متعلقة مباشرة بحبكة الملحمة أو بوقائعها الرئيسية، كما حذف مقاطع أخرى رأى أنها قد تؤذي السياق الجديد في الصياغة العربية بأبعاد القارئ عن مجرى الأحداث.
أول ترجمة لها
إلياذة هوميروس
يجمع العلماء أن هذه الحرب الضروس التى تصور الالياذة جزءاً هاماً منها وقعت فى الفترة من 1280 1183 ق.م فيما كتب هوميروس تلك الملحمة الخالدة بعد ذلك بثلاثة قرون، ويجمعون على أن هوميروس أهم، شعراء الأغريق، كان عبقريا وكان ضريراً، وأنه صاغ الالياذة فى 16 ألف بيت من الشعر الملحمى فمن أين استمد هوميروس ما كتبه؟
يجيب على هذا السؤال الدكتور أحمد عتمان استاذ الدراسات الكلاسيكية، ورئيس الجمعية المصرية للدراسات اليونانية والرومانية، وقد قام الدكتور عتمان مؤخراً على رأس فريق من أساتذة الدراسات الكلاسيكية بترجمة الالياذة من الاغريقية الى العربية مباشرة.
أما الفريق الذى قام بالعمل معه، فيتكون من: د. لطفى عبد الوهاب يحيى، استاذ تاريخ الحضارة الكلاسيكية بجامعة الاسكندرية، ود. منيرة كروان، الاستاذ بقسم الدراسات اليونانية واللاتينية بآداب القاهرة، ود. عادل النحاس المدرس بقسم الدراسات اليونانية واللاتينية بآداب القاهرة ود. السيد البراوى المدرس بنفس القسم.. قبل هذه الترجمة التى صدرت عن المجلس الأعلى للثقافة كانت هناك محاولات جادة قام بها سليمان البستانى الذى ترجم الالياذة عن الفرنسية واستمر عمله لمدة 20 عاما، الى أن صدرت عام 1904 وكانت هذه الترجمة قد لفتت الأنظار الى الدراسات الكلاسيكية، فأقام الدكتور طه حسين قسما خاصا بها عام 1925 .
وأمام هذه الجهود وجهت لجنة ترجمة الالياذة باشراف د. أحمد عتمان التحية الى سليمان البستانى. وكلمة الالياذة حسب مقدمة الدكتور عتمان معناها قصة إليوس أو قصة إليون وهما الاسمان اللذان يشيران الى المدينة التى عُرفت باسم طروادة، إذن الالياذة هى قصة طروادة وهى المدينة التى عرفت فى التاريخ بتربية وترويض الخيول، كما عرفت بمناجم الذهب وكانت تتحكم فى أهم موارد المياه فى العالم القديم، ولها أهمية اقتصادية وتجارية تجعل منها مطمعاً للغزاة. تبدأ الالياذة بأسباب غزو الاغريق لطرواده وهى أسباب أسطورية يسوقها هوميروس الذى عاش فى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد حيث يقوم الأمير الطروادى باريس بخطف هيلينى زوجة ملك أسبرطة الاغريقى مينيلاؤس فيقوم الأخير بشن الحرب.
ويرى د. عتمان أن هذا السبب ليس سوى ذريعة لتبرير الحرب والسيطرة على طروادة واحتلالها وهى الرؤية الشاعرية والملحمية لحرب حقيقية. وحرب طروادة حسب الإلياذة حرب اسطورية ملحمية أبطالها من الملوك والأمراء وآلهة الاغريق، الذين ينزلون الحرب بأنفسهم ويخوضون القتال الى جانب شعبهم، وكان الاغريق قبل كتابة الالياذة أو بالأحرى قبل صياغتها وتدوينها على يد هوميروس، كانوا لا يعرفون الكتابة والتدوين ولم يكن لديهم أبجدية يقيدون بها أفكارهم، ومن ثم كانت السيادة للشفاهية أى للنقل الشفاهى وكان الشعراء الملحميون الجوالون يرددون على قيثاراتهم فى أنحاء بلاد الاغريق أناشيد وأغانى وتراتيل ونصوصا تصف الحرب الطروادية، وتروى بطولات الرجال وفروسيتهم وأمجادهم، وظلت أحداث الحرب على ألسنة الشعراء الملحميين الجوالين يضيفون إليها جيلاً بعد جيل ما تجود به قرائح الخيال، واستمر هذا الحال لمدة ثلاثة قرون، الى ان جاء هوميروس العبقرى الضرير، وأخذ هذه الأغانى والأناشيد والتراتيل وطورها واستمد تشبيهاته الشعرية من بيئته المعاصرة مما يؤكد أنه كتب الالياذة فى عصر مختلف عن عصر الحرب.
وعن أسلوب هوميروس وشاعريته يضيف أحمد عتمان لا يملك المرء وهو يقرأ الالياذة إلا أن يعبر عن بالغ دهشته واعجابه بحس هوميروس ووعيه بدقائق النفس الانسانية وكذا بقوته وليونته ووضوح رؤيته وسعة أفقه وسلامة تأملاته فى الانسان والطبيعة، وانه أروع مثال للفنان العظيم.
رابط التنزيل Download
كلمة السر : [email protected]
*

----------

